

Bravo has commissioned a show on Silicon Valley. Geeks are "the new rock stars". - untog
http://blog.untogether.co.uk/post/20480910989/silicon-valley-is-high-school-but-its-only-the

======
Corvus
Geeks will not be "rock stars" until non-geeks start calling other non-geeks
"the new geeks" as a compliment.

------
untog
Worrying.

